# File Size Limit



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

Does anyone know a way I can transfer a very large video file (>4 GB) to my SD card and bypass the file size limitation? Can i format fake sd card on my TP as a NTFS?


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Not that I know of. But what are you trying to do? Like would you be playing this video file on there? Or is it just to carry it somewhere else?
If you want to carry it somewhere, you could just split the file into multiple chunks.

If you wanted to play it you could try splitting it, transferring it, and then joining the files on the device using a file manager that supports that function. Though I don't know of any app that could.


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

wanna transfer and watch mkv video film (4.96 GB). i ll split and transfer. thanks...


----------



## burritoboy9984 (Oct 16, 2011)

As the title says... I would like to format part of what is seen as the sd card as ext3/4, so I can copy files larger than 4gb among other reasons. Anyone know the simplest way to go about doing this?

Thanks in advance!
-Erik


----------



## keeconceptz (Sep 20, 2011)

Its funny you should askthat question, I logged on tonight to find out how to wxpand the "internal memory" and reduce the size of the "SD card". I am not sure how to partition the hard drive in clockwork mod. Any suggestions?


----------



## cpittman (Aug 16, 2011)

DO NOT I REPEAT DO NOT partition your sd via clockwork. it will not end well for you. as for answering your question i'm not sure if it's possible but i am sure you don't want to do any type of partitioning of your sd via clockwork. nothing good ever comes of it lol.


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

AFAIK, webOS can't read NTFS, and since the Media partition includes hidden and secure folders needed by webOS (eg. the ".palm" folder), formatting to NTFS could hose your webOS install (unless it does what the Pre used to do and automatically reformat back to FAT32 as soon as you unmount it from the PC). Formatting to ext4 may have the same consequence.
Even if you don't care if you screw up webOS, I'm not entirely sure that the Cyanogenmod build of Gingerbread fully supports NTFS as I don't think that was a standard feature in Android until Honeycomb, although Archos (my other tablet) built NTFS support into their custom Froyo build, so it's entirely possible that Cyanogen built it into their Gingerbread build. Ext4, though, should be fully supported by Android, but not by Windows so you'll have a bit more to go through to transfer files from a Windows PC (eg. FTP server in Android).
If you do decide to test formatting to another file system, you should take a full nandroid backup through ClockworkMod and copy it to your PC first. That way, if you end up getting into a jam and have to use webOS doctor, you can reinstall moboot and ClockworkMod, copy the backup back, and restore.


----------



## burritoboy9984 (Oct 16, 2011)

If a mod could merge this thread with the thread titled "*File Size Limit*" it would be appreciated. I did a search this morning before I posted, and didn't see anything, posted when I got to work, then tonight I saw the other thread had been created prior. Sorry.

-Erik


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

done.^^


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

tusman said:


> wanna transfer and watch mkv video film (4.96 GB). i ll split and transfer. thanks...


stream it with splashtop streamer...or others

why waste your space just to watch a video when there are other ways to watch it without
taking up space on your device...


----------

